# Brian Alsruhe Deadlift Cue



## Yano (Dec 9, 2021)

If you are one of the literal people like I am that might have a hard time grasping certain cues without seeing them at least once or having them explained really slowly , yeah I got a thick head and a short attention span , this vid might help with pushing the world away on your deadlifts.





An yeah shit name for this thread i just realized that but i cant seem to find a way to edit the title. Sorry bout that


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2021)

I renamed it for you, so it gives a hint as to what's in it.


----------



## Yano (Dec 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I renamed it for you, so it gives a hint as to what's in it.



you're the bestest !!


----------



## 69nites (Dec 9, 2021)

Haven't watched the video but Brian is the man.


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2021)

69nites said:


> Haven't watched the video but Brian is the man.


Sun'uva'bitch is a bad ass!!!  😍😍😍


----------



## Yano (Dec 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Sun'uva'bitch is a bad ass!!!  😍😍😍


He's got a whacky history for sure on top of winning strong man and all that. Literally recruited out of college by the Govt for counter-terrorism and operations around the world without ever having been in the military.


----------

